# Спондилолистез



## satasl (9 Апр 2011)

Мне сделали операцию, был спондилолистез 4 степени позвонков L4-L5, уже прошел год скажите пожалуйста можно - ли мне подтягиваться на турнике?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2011)

Подтягиваться на перекладине можно.


----------

